# Six Flags EMS??



## tigerswood (Aug 6, 2013)

I have an Interview tomorrow with Six Flags Magic Mountain for my First EMT Job. Does Anyone know anything about the pros and cons? I am thinking of taking the interview experience and continue looking for another EMS job.


----------



## emt11 (Aug 7, 2013)

I work PT for Six Flags over Georgia. The "service" is fully licensed with the state as a ALS first responder service. Since we are in GA, we don't utilize basics. But we do have I'85's and AEMT's, along with medics. For our park, we follow our state scope for your level of certification. Our park has a tone system for when a "call" goes out. At that point, security goes to the patient and further triages them and advises if the patient is ambulatory, needs a wheelchair or stretcher. When we get advanced level calls, we take our "ambulance" along with a drug box, monitor, etc. to the call. For taking someone to the hospital should they want/need to be sent out. We have a memorandium of understanding with the EMS service that covers the city the park is in. If you have any other questions, feel free to pm me.


----------



## tigerswood (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you very much. That pretty much summed up what i wanted to hear.


----------



## PacificGuy85 (Aug 11, 2013)

tigerswood said:


> I have an Interview tomorrow with Six Flags Magic Mountain for my First EMT Job. Does Anyone know anything about the pros and cons? I am thinking of taking the interview experience and continue looking for another EMS job.



My instructor who is a Paramedic Sup with AMR used to work with them.  He said it's a good place to get into.  It was mentioned more than once.  I thought about applying but LA EMSA is dragging their feet certifying me.


----------



## DrBuffman (Feb 13, 2016)

Any feedback on that magic mointian job?  Was it good experiance?  How much did it pay?  What kind of questions did they have for the interview?  Was there a basic emt test, like for AMR?


----------

